# Seeehr schlechte Downloadraten trotz 16k DSL



## Thesahne (11. März 2009)

Grüße an alle^^
Ich hab seid einer ganzen Zeit schon eine 16k DSL Flat...
Anfangs hat alles ganz gut geklappt,hab damals mit ca 3mb/s runtergeladen.... 
Mittlerweile ist das aber so schlimm geworden dass ich z.b. bei Steam mit nur 100kb/s runterlad... 
Die Downloadraten sind total im Keller... aber mein Ping in CS:S z.b. liegt !dauerhaft! bei 5ms, der bewegt sich nich einen punkt hoch...

Bin schon kurz vorm verzweifeln weils so lahm ist... =(

Wäre nett wenn mir jemand dabei helfen könnte i-wie eine Lösung zu finden dass die Download-Raten wieder hochgehen...^^


----------



## Asoriel (11. März 2009)

naja, ein Ping vom 5ms ist beinahe unmöglich, aber traumhaft. Also über den kannst du dich nicht beschweren. Die Faustregel ist, dass man für Shooter unter 100ms, für RPGs unter 200ms haben sollte. Beim Ping ist weniger mehr.

Geh mal auf www.wieistmeineip.de und mach einen Speedtest, poste dann das Ergebnis hier. Anderenfalls kannst du mal bei deinem ISP anrufen und nachfragen, so ein Problem hatte ich auch schonmal, da meinte der Telekom-Mitarbeiter "Der Router hätte sich verschluckt", was ich dann doch recht amüsant fand. Jedenfalls hat er irgendwas gemacht, und danach ging es wieder mit Full-Speed.


----------



## painschkes (11. März 2009)

_Tja , der 5er Ping in Source..das nennt man auch : Lowrates.. :-)_


----------



## Tronnic² (11. März 2009)

Ich hab in wow immer nen mörder ping von ca. 250-300. Mein Kumpel hat aber auf dem selben Server immer nur um die 100. Irgendwie versteh ich das net. In CS oder Teamspeak hab ich ja auch nur nen 70er Ping. =/


----------



## Fendrin (11. März 2009)

Hi,

die Steam Server als "Messlatte" der Downloadgeschwindigkeit zu verwenden... vergiss es.
Ich hab hier DSL 6000 und lad bei Steam auch nur mit guten 300kb/s, obwohl die Leitung rechnerisch 750kb/s hergeben müsste.

Wie gesagt, mach einen Speedtest auf wieistmeineip.de und poste das Ergebnis hier.
Wobei ich es vorziehen würde, ein Linux Image per Torrent zu saugen, um den Downloadspeed zu testen.

Dass dein Anschluss auf einmal langsamer wird, kann aber auch daran liegen, dass ADSL2+  anfälligiger für das sgn. "Übersprechen" (Crosstalk) ist.
Das tritt auf, wenn mehrere TAL nebeneinander liegen, auf denen DSL geschaltet ist. Um das zu verhindern, wird in einem Kabelbaum nicht auf allen Leitungen DSL geschalten. Wollen aber mehr Leute DSL, wird eben auch auf diesen "leeren" TALs DSL geschalten, was dann das Übersprechen fördert, was sich wiederum neg. auf die Bandbreite des Einzelnen auswirken kann. 

Btw, DSL 16000 heisst nicht, dass dir dein Provider auch 16.000kbit zur Verfügung stellen muss.
Die Mindestgeschwindigkeit von DSL 16.000 liegt bei 6164kbit/s. Steht normal im auch "Kleingedruckten".

m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## Thesahne (11. März 2009)

Download-Geschwindigkeit: [-]

8.261 kbit/s

(1.033 kByte/s)
Upload-Geschwindigkeit: [++]

942 kbit/s

(118 kByte/s)

Legende: 	zu gering [-] 	befriedigend [o] 	gut [+] 	perfekt [++]

so siehts aus...^^ is schon seeehr niedrig...


----------



## Asoriel (11. März 2009)

japp, aber rein vertraglich erfüllt dein ISP das, was er Dir anbietet. Ich an deiner Stelle würde anrufen und das Beste hoffen, anderenfalls hast du leider Pech...


----------



## Thesahne (11. März 2009)

ooh man das is ja mist... =( naja dann werd ich bald mal da anrufen... 
danke an alle! =)


----------



## Fendrin (11. März 2009)

Hi,

Würdest du mir verraten, was du für ein Modem hast?
Und wie lange ist das Kabel vom Splitter <--> Modem?


m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## Dracun (11. März 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Tja , der 5er Ping in Source..das nennt man auch : Lowrates.. :-)_



ne ne ne mit fast path hatte i auch 5 ms als ping in css udn nix lowrates 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fendrin (12. März 2009)

Hi,



> ne ne ne mit fast path hatte i auch 5 ms als ping in css udn nix lowrates



Ändert nichts an der Tatsache, dass der TE immernoch schlechte Downloadwerte erreicht =)

m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## Thesahne (12. März 2009)

ich hab ne FRITZ!Box SL, Firmware-Version 10.03.93 und das kabel ist ca 5 meter lang, geht aber durch 2 switches durch... denk ma wird aber nich daran liegen weils früher ja schonmal besser ging...


----------



## Fendrin (12. März 2009)

Hi,

ok, sehr schön, eine Fritzbox. Nicht gerade das beste Modem, aber egal.

Also, dein Kabel vom Splitter (!) zum Modem (!) ist 5m lang, und geht durch 2 switches o0
Sollte das wirklich so sein, hast du den grund der schlechten DL Rate.

Wobei ich glaube, du verwechselst da etwas. 
Ich meinte nicht die Verbindung vom PC zur Fritzbox, sondern die Verbindung von der Fritzbox  zur "Telefondose".

Zurück zur Fritz Box.

Kannst du mal einen Screen von den DSL Informationen deiner Fritzbox posten?
Sollte im Fritzbox Menü unter "Internet" --> "DSL Information" zu finden sein.

Die Reiter "DSL" und "Spektrum", wenn möglich.

m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## Dagonzo (12. März 2009)

Also auf Seiten "wieistmeineip.de" oder andere kann man sich nicht unbedingt verlassen. Das was z.B. bei mir in der Sig angegeben ist, entspricht auch nicht dem, was ich tatsächlich runterladen kann.
Mein Vorschlag wäre mal Nachts, nicht am Tage, eine Seite wie computerbase.de anzusteuern und dort mal was runterladen. Am besten eine Datei > 100MB. Dort habe ich schon mal was runtergeladen mit einer durchgehenden Geschwindigkeit von 5,4MB/s (700MB-Datei) was in etwa 43000kbit entspricht. Auf diesen Testseiten komme ich eigentlich nie über 36000kbit.

@TE
Das du anfangs 3MB/s runtergeladen hast, kann ich nicht ganz glauben. Dazu bräuchtest du wenigstens VDSL 25.


----------



## Asoriel (12. März 2009)

Dragonzo was ist das für eine Leitung? Mein Schwager arbeitet nämlich auch bei der Telekom, so ein Anschluss wäre was feines.

Edit: Er meinte wahrscheinlich 3MBit/s


----------



## Aromat05 (12. März 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Tja , der 5er Ping in Source..das nennt man auch : Lowrates.. :-)_


Aha komme mir nicht mit Low Rates ^^ das sagen nur die die nicht zocken können^^ und sich auf regen und nach ein Grund suchen warum sie ne lusche sind ^^ 

Genau das selbe mit der amok laufen und killerspiele sie suchen sünden bock^^


----------



## Dagonzo (12. März 2009)

@ Asoriel

T-Home-Entertain VDSL 50 (IP-TV, Telefonflat und Internet). Nicht ganz billig und auch nicht überall verfügbar. 74,95/Monat


----------



## Asoriel (12. März 2009)

naja, ich bezahl auch nur 10€ weniger...aber für eine 16k-Leitung. Das Paket nennt sich Entertain Premium. Mehr ist bei uns auch garnicht verfügbar laut Homepage.


----------



## Dagonzo (12. März 2009)

Auf den Verfügbarkeitscheck der Homepage sollte man sich nicht verlassen. Die spuckte bei mir damals auch nur 16K- DSL aus. Einfach mal die 0800er Nummer anrufen und von denen direkt überprüfen lassen.


----------



## jase03 (4. April 2009)

Ich habe auch eine sehr geringe downloadrate mit arcor dsl 16000

laut wieistmeineip

680kb/s download
88kb/s upload

habe mir auch schon von verschiedenen seiten files runtergeladen (computerbase, zdnet usw)

der download beträgt maximal 150kb/s 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ahja ich besitze wlan, aber deshalb geht der download doch nicht so in den keller?!

wäre dankbar für jede hilfe


----------



## Asoriel (4. April 2009)

wie stark/schwach ist denn dein WLAN-Signal?

Außerdem bedeutet 16k nicht gleich 16k.


Fendrin schrieb:


> Btw, DSL 16000 heisst nicht, dass dir dein Provider auch 16.000kbit zur Verfügung stellen muss.
> Die Mindestgeschwindigkeit von DSL 16.000 liegt bei 6164kbit/s. Steht normal im auch "Kleingedruckten".


----------



## jase03 (4. April 2009)

...hab mich weiter belesen und mal einfach den stecker gezogen....hat funktioniert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (4. April 2009)

So ein Routerreset bewirkt manchmal Wunder!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei DSL 16.000 T-Online Call&Surf Comfort


----------



## neo1986 (4. April 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> naja, ein Ping vom 5ms ist beinahe unmöglich, aber traumhaft. Also über den kannst du dich nicht beschweren. Die Faustregel ist, dass man für Shooter unter 100ms, für RPGs unter 200ms haben sollte. Beim Ping ist weniger mehr.
> 
> Geh mal auf www.wieistmeineip.de und mach einen Speedtest, poste dann das Ergebnis hier. Anderenfalls kannst du mal bei deinem ISP anrufen und nachfragen, so ein Problem hatte ich auch schonmal, da meinte der Telekom-Mitarbeiter "Der Router hätte sich verschluckt", was ich dann doch recht amüsant fand. Jedenfalls hat er irgendwas gemacht, und danach ging es wieder mit Full-Speed.


Der test sagt super und trozdem hab ich bei UrT Ping  probleme >.<


----------



## ManicK (5. April 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Tja , der 5er Ping in Source..das nennt man auch : Lowrates.. :-)_



das nennt man auch : gute leintung mit fastpath.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

